# My Wedding was the MF***in S***



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

My wedding was ****in awesome. My wife looked incredible, like for real. My suit was A1, my swag was 100 thousand million. No SA! Granted I took a shot of liq, but all of the people were great, extremely supportive and generous. Even the photographer was mad cool, the minister said couples like us are the reason he loves doing weddings.

When she got to me at the altar, she started tearing up real good. I did too after a while, which is atypical for me, bc I have a cold as ice exterior sometimes. We've been through so much: lived together for 5 years, get along great, she can cook out of this world and she doesn't stand in front of the TV. She brought me out of social anxiety. I was dappin everybody and giving hugs with no issue.

Then at the restaurant we got fried off some good wine and Italian food. Best day ever. And to think I threw up this morning.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah i remeber u told its gonna be on friday

congratulations and good luck for your future..

Where are u going for honeymoon then???

God bless u both


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oooeeeiii why are u wasting ur time on internet today..go and have fun with her..


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

She's sleep next to me, its 2 am here. Going to Puerto Rico


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Great..


didnt u offer any gift on first day of maariage huh?


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

We got a lot of gifts.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Naah what did u gift her??


Ahem ahem u r supposed to get a gift for her on ur own man


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Naah what did u gift her??
> 
> Ahem ahem u r supposed to get a gift for her on ur own man


Really?

Well, I spent a lot of money on dinner. We're not big "sposed to do" people. We just had a good time. I think ur right about that being tradition, but if an expensive dinner, puerto rico, and 2 rings isn't enough....

Yeah that may not be love.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Haha ...nope its really good...

Give her a bunch of fresh roses before she's up..right next to her...


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Haha ...nope its really good...
> 
> Give her a bunch of fresh roses before she's up..right next to her...


Yeah that's cool... she really deserves it all. I was also worried about commitment and "forsaking all others" lol, cuz women have been on me real tough leading up to this. But I cd never put her through that. I always said weddings are just some bull****, but seeing her like that made me wanna man up and not f*** with chicks. I'm good


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Ignore Ashley she doesn't know what she's talking about :b

I'm glad to hear that you over came it all man. Congrats, have a fun and safe trip.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Congrats! Seems like you're going to be a good husband.  How did you two meet?


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

We met at work actually. Thanks for the good wishes, I haven't felt this positive in a long time


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Wow, sounds nice. Congrats.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey how u r both?


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> hey how u r both?


We're great. Leaving tomorrow. I got a final tonight and then we're outta here.

My SA crept in when we reviewed a video of the ceremony. I got extremely critical of every detail, like I dropped the ring at one point and I felt weak for shedding a tear. I hate that I even saw the video, I even made another post under "Seeing yourself on video" in coping with SA

We're doing great thx for asking. Really, marriage isn't much different than how we were bc we were monogamous and living together. Whole is greater than the sum, sum being the ring and legal documents etc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

87wayz said:


> Yeah that's cool... she really deserves it all. I was also worried about commitment and "forsaking all others" lol, cuz women have been on me real tough leading up to this. But I cd never put her through that. I always said weddings are just some bull****, but seeing her like that made me wanna man up and not f*** with chicks. I'm good


I would hope not - marriage is pretty serious.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations man. I hope the two of you live a happy life together


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

awe congrats!


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

congrats .....wish both of u, a happy married life.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

87wayz said:


> I always said weddings are just some bull****, but seeing her like that made me wanna man up and not f*** with chicks. I'm good


Weddings are mostly about the bride anyway (and her mother). Manning up is all you need to do.

Congrats, I wish for a happy marriage for you both


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats!!

See! You did just fine! You are the MAN!! 
Don't be too critical, things like dropping a ring makes a wedding memorable 

You're probably chillin' now in Puerto Rico, have fun and enjoy your first weeks as a married man


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> See! You did just fine! You are the MAN!!
> Don't be too critical, things like dropping a ring makes a wedding memorable
> ...


Actually I just got off the plane! Thnks


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

That's nice to hear. Congrats.


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

Wooooott!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that's incredible. so happy for you both. I command you to have a long, happy life together!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

"and she doesn't stand in front of the TV."


Keeper.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

It's baby making time!


----------



## Kchloee (Jul 21, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

Im so happy for you dude!
Be happy for the rest of your life!
You made it!


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

way to go  even as the groom you feel pretty special on your wedding day


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks everybody


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

That's great news - any pics? (if your wife agrees).


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

damn i really like the thread title. I really fcking do. Congrats.


----------

